# Rautenmustererstellung?



## made2win (14. April 2002)

Hallo,

wie kann ich das Rautenmuster der Bayerischen Flagge erstellen?

mfg

made


----------



## cocoon (14. April 2002)

Mach ein rechteckiges Dokument auf, z.B. 100x50 Pixel (Höhe x Breite), da zeichnest Du auf weissem Hintergrund mit dem Polygon-Auswahl-Werkzeug eine Raute über die gesamte Grösse. Anschliessend einmal die blaue Farbe nehmen, dann Bearbeiten->Fläche füllen und letztlich nochmal weisse Farbe nehmen und Bearbeiten->Kontur füllen.
Wenn Du jetzt das gesamte Dokument auswählst (Strg+A) und Bearbeiten->Muster festlegen wählst, kannst jede beliebige Fläche mit dem Rautenmuster füllen.


----------



## Maniacy (14. April 2002)

hmm 
zuerst mit dem Pfad Tool ("P") einen rauteförmigen Pfad erstellen. Diesen kann man mit "bearbeiten" / "Eigene Form festlegen" zu einer eigenen Form machen 

Dann kannste immer wieder Rauten erstellen. In verschiedenen Größen je nachdem wie du das haben willst.

dann füllst du die Form mit einem bayernblau (R-36,G-174,B-228; bzw #24AEE4) und duplizierst es oft genug 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## cocoon (14. April 2002)

@maniacy:

Welche PS-Version hast Du, wenn ich fragen darf? In meiner 5.5 find' ich den "Form festlegen"-Befehl nämlich nicht...


----------



## Maniacy (14. April 2002)

ich hab die 6.0er
der "Eigene Form" Befehl ist etwas, was es erst deit der 6.0er gibt



MfG
Maniacy

PS: (aber ich glaub, deine Methode is eh besser *g*)

//offtopic-end


----------



## cocoon (14. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Maniacy _
> *
> PS: (aber ich glaub, deine Methode is eh besser *g*)
> *



Naja, würd' ich gar nicht mal sagen. Ich denke, mit so 'ner "Eigene Form"-Funktion hat man mehr Spielraum; soll die Fahne doch zehn Px grösser werden, muss man nicht wieder ein komplett neue Muster erzeugen. Ich vermiss so eine Funktion - jetzt weiss ich, warum ich mir vielleicht doch mal die 6er zulegen sollte.


----------



## Maniacy (14. April 2002)

@cocoon naja deine is jedenfalls einfacher und geht n bissel schneller 

@made2win
ich hab dir mal ne Raute gemacht  Jetz musst du nur noch in der "Pfade" Palette (Fenster/Pfade einblenden) den Pfad aktivieren.
Dann "Bearbeiten" "Eigene Form festlegen"
und FERTISCH 
Kannste dann anwenden 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## made2win (17. April 2002)

Danke, werde ich mal probieren!
mfg
made2win


----------

